# Where do you keep your planes?



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Do you display them on the wall? Hang them up by their knobs? Tuck them safely away in a drawer? I'm new to planes but I really enjoy seeing them and really enjoy working on them. Have you done a restore on one that looks good? How about some pictures..........?


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I have 1 plane, Ace Hardware brand. I sharpened it for the first time this week after getting my first water stone. It now actually works and I have kept it in a drawer out of sight.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

adot45 said:


> Do you display them on the wall? Hang them up by their knobs? Tuck them safely away in a drawer? I'm new to planes but I really enjoy seeing them and really enjoy working on them. Have you done a restore on one that looks good? How about some pictures..........?


i collect planes ( take a look at my pictures) I have them literally EVERYWHERE! I'm only 17 but my parents house has basically been taken over. I have them ALL over my room and a couple downstairs couple in other rooms it adds a nice touch. each one being different then the other. Some being as old as 1840s others as new as 1960s I love them! I have like a display in my room of old levels braces saws and planes. Find what you like and start decorating!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

In a drawer next to my bench. I need more drawers.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Storage is an issue right now in my shop/garage. My planes are kinda scattered about on different shelfs and boxes. After I finish up current projects, some type of wall cabinet is in the works for the planes and saws.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

My hand planes are stored in an old VHS video cabinet.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine are all users, and they are in a drawer built especially for them. There are 4-5 that are on a pull out tray on the workbench (no room in the drawer).


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank You all for the comments and info.

nbo10: Right now I'm using your method too...drawers, shelves, boxes...I'd like something better looking and permanent though.

knotscott: That's a good reuse of a cabinet, and thanks for the picture.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

jjboozel said:


> i collect planes ( take a look at my pictures) I have them literally EVERYWHERE! I'm only 17 but my parents house has basically been taken over. I have them ALL over my room and a couple downstairs couple in other rooms it adds a nice touch. each one being different then the other. Some being as old as 1840s others as new as 1960s I love them! I have like a display in my room of old levels braces saws and planes. Find what you like and start decorating!


Great collection you have there! I sure wish I would have started collecting planes when I was your age. :thumbsup:


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Two places: 

1) The two I use most often (a #5 and #3, both Stanley) live on the shelf of my workbench just below the top, along with a Ward's Master #4 and a 24" transitional, probably made by Siegley. They share the space with a few other things.

2) The rest go in an old wooden toolbox I inherited from my grandfather. That collection is a couple of block planes, a #78, a Sargent-made Craftsman combination plane, and a couple of wooden planes of various types.

I'm in the process of building a Dutch-style toolchest, since that's what will fit in my winter workspace (though I would LOVE to have space for a full size English joiner's chest...), and once I have that and a base cabinet built, everything should fit in the two.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I used to keep all of mine in a few felt lined drawers in a Crafstman steel tool cabinet. Since I finished my workbench, the bench planes live on the shelf under the worktop. This is much more convenient, although I just routed something on top of the bench and didn't like how much crap made it through the dog holes onto them.

The block and specialty planes are still in the lined drawers.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Do you guys retract the blade each time you put it away?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine sit out on the back of my miter saw bench. I haven't quite figured out what to do with them yet. They'll be moving home with me at some point in the future when I get moving on my planned basement workshop....


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

landman said:


> Do you guys retract the blade each time you put it away?


It depends.

The #5, mostly no. It gets set on the shelf on its side, and in a place where the blade is unlikely to touch anything. I usually retract the blade at the end of the day, but not always. The #3, almost always, unless I know for a fact I'm about to need it again. The jointer, always.

I have a wooden rebate plane that I generally don't retract the blade until I'm done with it for the day, because adjusting the iron takes longer (it has to be done by hammer). The #78 and the combination plane I generally leave the blade set until I'm sure I'm done with them: when I am, the combination gets the blade removed entirely and put away, and the 78 gets dismantled and put back in its box.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

I currently keep mine on an open shelf in my shop but I don't like how dusty they get (along with all my other tool). I usually retract the blades when I am done and lay them on their base.

The eventual plan is to tear out the open shelving and replace it with a large tool cabinet.  I want to have a few shelves with dividers to give each plane it's own spot. The larger planes will still be too long, so I plan on putting them on angled shelves so they will fit in the cabinet. I'd also like to make a small traveling tool chest to store store my extra #3 and #4 in case I want to take them somewhere to work on things.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

knotscott said:


> My hand planes are stored in an old VHS video cabinet.


Wow, you do have a lot of Record hand planes.

I used to have one, recently passed it onto DaveTTC to help out a fellow woodworker. This was purchased shortly before Rubbermaid/Irwin shut down the Record production in the late 90's.

I keep my planes in drawers in Craftsman steel cabinets. I use a sponge drawer liner which is meant to prevent rust. So far it does seem to help.

The vintage Stanley planes are in a drawer only few inches high, so they need to be stored on their side.

The new Veritas planes are in a deep drawer. Some upright, some on their side.

I never retract the blade. I like to be able to pick up a plane and use it without the need to adjust the blade each time.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't retract my blades, either... they're all either on felt or pine so I don't worry about them getting dinged up.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Let's see... In the spare bedroom at my home, the back seat of my truck, friends shops (on loan), an LSU museum (also on loan) and on just about every flat non-metal surface in my shop... think that covers it.

Oh wait... couple of wooden tool chests too. :smile:


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

in a suitcase under a bench. i shouldn't have them all piled like i do. they just have no proper place. i lay them on their side so the blades don't touch anything. i do retract my no 5. 

i have a tonging plane, rabbet plane, grooving plane, a roughing plane, and a stanley no 5.

all but the stanley are wood single iron planes.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks again for all the comments guys, It sounds like we all could use a little better storage solution. I like having some of them "out" but as mentioned in a few posts....they get dusty/dirty when you do that. I like the idea of a cabinet of some sort, not too sure about glass, maybe plexi or something?


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Let's see... In the spare bedroom at my home, the back seat of my truck, friends shops (on loan), an LSU museum (also on loan) and on just about every flat non-metal surface in my shop... think that covers it.
> 
> Oh wait... couple of wooden tool chests too. :smile:


That's funny.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have mine stored and displayed in an old recycled pine cabinet along with my routers and bits. When I want to see them I open the doors. When I'm cutting in the shop I close the doors. I don't heat my shop all the time in winter so I have a light fixture in the cabinet with a 75w bulb that keeps everything at 65 degrees including my glues. If it gets real cold I go to a 100w bulb. The planes and routers stay comfy and rust free all winter.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you really need a heated space for your metal tools? I can understand the glue.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

nbo10 said:


> Do you really need a heated space for your metal tools? I can understand the glue.


You are in California. In the North East our winters are cold. An unheated shop can create a lot of condensation on metal. It does not take much condensation to generate rust.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I did live in northern Indiana for 10 years. I do miss the snow. But, As never having a shop when I lived there I guess I can't comment.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

landman said:


> Do you guys retract the blade each time you put it away?


I was wondering why I see so many planes in these threads setting on their blades. I never set my planes down unless they are on their sides or propped up off the blade.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BZawat said:


> Mine sit out on the back of my miter saw bench. I haven't quite figured out what to do with them yet. They'll be moving home with me at some point in the future when I get moving on my planned basement workshop....


Are they sitting on the blades? Ouch?

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Setting a plane blade down on a CLEAN wooden surface won't hurt a thing.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Setting a plane blade down on a CLEAN wooden surface won't hurt a thing.


Well....okay....but...

al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Are they sitting on the blades? Ouch?
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


Yeah, I don't retract the irons. When I get a perfect set dialed in I like to keep it that way as long as I can. The bench is wood. And it's not like I slam them down on their irons, you know. They're treated lovingly


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

On a shelf in the basement for now, most likely stay there till we move and/or I finish grad school.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BZawat said:


> Yeah, I don't retract the irons. When I get a perfect set dialed in I like to keep it that way as long as I can. The bench is wood. And it's not like I slam them down on their irons, you know. They're treated lovingly


Someone far smarter than me taught me it's just never done. 

Hey at least slip a ***** under them.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I set mine on their blades in a drawer with rubber lining*. I usually have enough shavings that I set them on the shavings on the bench. I prop too sometimes. I don't leave the blades exposed on their side though, I'm too clumsy for that. I'll end up with a .005 micron thin shaving of skin**. I don't want to rust my planes with my blood***.





*Toolbox rubber lining. 
**Epidermis, as it were.
*** A+


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm about to move my home office into another room in the house. it will become the home of my collectors. 



















This is only part of them. My users will remain here.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't retract the blades either. The shelves in my cabinet have a 1/4" x 1/4" strip on the back of the shelf to elevate the sole so the blade don't touch. I guess us "old school guys" won't set them down on the blade and we are too old to re-train.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Very impressive Don, thanks for the picture.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Joeb41 said:


> I don't retract the blades either. The shelves in my cabinet have a 1/4" x 1/4" strip on the back of the shelf to elevate the sole so the blade don't touch. I guess us "old school guys" won't set them down on the blade and we are too old to re-train.


 My junior high shop teacher drummed it into my head that you just don't set a plane on its blade without retraction...I guess he was successful in his lesson plan. To this day, I lay the planes on their side.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not saying one way is better than the other or that one is right and the other is wrong, but here is why I don't lay my planes on their sides while on my bench:
1. Exposed blade - can be easily nicked by another tool.
1a. Exposed blade - can easily nick a finger/knuckle.
2. Harder/more awkward to grab.
3. Easier to knock off the bench. If blade down it will bite into the bench if accidentally bumped.
This just works for me and if you like to do otherwise than that's ok too.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> I'm not saying one way is better than the other or that one is right and the other is wrong, but here is why I don't lay my planes on their sides while on my bench:
> 1. Exposed blade - can be easily nicked by another tool.
> 1a. Exposed blade - can easily nick a finger/knuckle.
> 2. Harder/more awkward to grab.
> ...


 Valid point...Never cut myself on a plane but then again my dad never cut himself on a table saw till he took a finger off.


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Here's my attempt at handtool storage:









It is based on the “Hold-Everything Tool Rack” first published in the American Wooodworker in October/November 2008 (Issue 138).

A more detailed writeup is over at Lumberjocks

I've lived with it for over a year and half, and the here are some observations:

1) There is really never enough storage space. I am already planning my 2nd rack. I have completely filled it up.

2) Rust has not been a problem at all. What rust there has been is simply my own fault -- sweat drips, oil on hands, wet/damp hands, etc. Your mileage with this may vary based on the humidity where your tools reside. My basement is very, very dry.

3) If you go with a open rack like this, get use to dusty tools. If you want purdy tools that are shiny, then an enclosed tool cabinet is the way to go.

4) It is really nice to have the tools handy and easily accessible. Putting away tools is a snap.
















Good luck!

Greg


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I put mine on wooden surface .Sometimes on side sometimes they just lay and blade touch wood i think that dosen't matter if blade touches wood surface.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Joeb41 said:


> I don't retract the blades either. The shelves in my cabinet have a 1/4" x 1/4" strip on the back of the shelf to elevate the sole so the blade don't touch. I guess us "old school guys" won't set them down on the blade and we are too old to re-train.


+that

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

burkhome said:


> My junior high shop teacher drummed it into my head that you just don't set a plane on its blade without retraction...I guess he was successful in his lesson plan. To this day, I lay the planes on their side.


I got the same teaching from my junior high teacher. He was also known to let the Dumb a$$ word fly at least once a month or so.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Greg in Maryland said:


> Here's my attempt at handtool storage:
> 
> It is based on the &#147;Hold-Everything Tool Rack&#148; first published in the American Wooodworker in October/November 2008 (Issue 138).
> 
> ...


Greg
Great idea and set up. I like using my tools by grabbing them using them with the least amount of time and effort. If I didn't have drawers under my bench. I would elect to build your wall of tools. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

